# ubuntu 10.10 and Wine 1.2.1 and Left4Dead 2



## Easy Rhino (Dec 24, 2010)

before i head off here for Christmas i just want to say that L4D2 plays fairly well on ubuntu 10.10 with Wine 1.2.1. all i did was install steam using wine and install L4D2 from my steam library as normal. now i had to turn AA and everything off to play it at 1920x1080 but regardless it runs pretty smoothly. certainly something to give a go if you have a good graphics card in your linux rig.


----------

